

Ask HN: Interview Questions for Front End Developers - gcz92

I am trying to aggregate a list of some good questions that could be asked for a Front-End Developer interview. What questions do you know of or have you used in an interview?
======
domrdy
Create a money exchange calculator, that is bi-directional, as in $ -> €, € ->
$. It covers basic arithmetic, event handling and maybe include an API call to
one of the exchange rate API providers for ajax / JSON. The HTML / CSS should
be based on a popular framework like bootstrap or foundation.

Also some basic questions that test theoretical knowledge like difference
between null and undefined, prototype chains, function scope, module pattern
etc.

------
deadfall
How to parse JSON response with jQuery?

The problem with using posted questions or ones from online is that people may
have already seen or look up the answer. This could cause problems getting a
feel for experience and or skill level. I think for a frontend developer I
would like to see what they have built. What frameworks they prefer and why.

------
Donito
Create an infinite scrolling effect for an image gallery. This will test out
the following:

* Ajax * Event handling (scroll) * Basic arithmetic (e.g. when to trigger a new request based on % page scrolled) * Template/DOM insertion * Thinking about edge cases (e.g. what happens when the page is resized, or the ajax request has no more elements to return)

